# Rough seas...no problem!



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

2015 remains a very good year for fishing. Even with the recent closures outstanding catches are still available for those willing to challenge what the Fishing Capital of the World has to offer. Scamp and gag grouper are running big. Deep drop snowy grouper offer a real challenge. And with a two day legal possession limit of 8 grouper that's a catch anyone would be proud of:

And then there are the pelagics:

Don't forget the prized black fin tuna. As the water temperature cools the tuna will become more prevalent:

And, never to be forgotten is the hard to fool prized mangrove snapper: 
 
The mangrove (mango) snapper is a common target for anglers not only because of the challenge this little bait thief offers even the most experienced of anglers, but also for its light, flavorful, an flaky flesh. With no closed season, and, on overnight trips, a two day possession limit of 20 is a good catch in itself. 
3:00 P.M. Friday, October 2, the head boat Florida Fisherman ll, out of Hubbard's Marina, is ready to take on the challenge of the hard to catch, hard to fool, fish who call the Gulf of Mexico home. Photography honors for today will be carried out by Ms. Lia Nydes of Nydes Photography. Lia is an Eckard College senior working on a school project. What an honor to have this young lady sharing her experiences with us in photograph. Let's see what Lisa has to offer. 
First up night time mangrove snapper:



The early catch is looking good:


Look at the size of those porgies:

This is going to be a good one. Thank you Lia:

King fish & red grouper:


Morning! The fights continue:




The bite is still on:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Chef, 'Jersey Girl' Tammy is as good with a rod as she is with the grill:

Late Saturday evening:

It's Tammy time:

Take us home Captain John:

Let's check out the 'in the money' jack pot winners:

Thank you Lia for doing such a wonderful job. Your photographic documentary earns a big A +. You are a credit not only to Eckard College, but to women all over the country. 
That does it until next weekend when we do it all over again. Then comes the big ones, deep-drop trips where the big boys play. 10/15, 10/22, & 11/19. Join us, Lia, and be sure to bring your camera; you will need it:

Ms. Lia Nydes, Nydes Photography


----------

